# Tom Tolbert



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

Tommy T. has a talk-show in the Bay Area which I listened to on the way home, he said he felt that the Lakers received 95% of all the calls in their favor. 

Was there any doubt who Tommy T. was rooting for?

a caller told him that Sacramento shot 21 more free throws in the 7 games. Tommy T. was silent

On another talk-show in the Bay Area an ESPN writer named Wiley said that Sacramento out played the Lakers and that now the bully has seen their own blood. He said the Lakers have three players. He said players like Richmond, Hunter and Walker were basically garbage and contributed nothing. He said Sacramento only has to find tune that team and next year the tables will turn.

I say that there is a lot of bull **** flying around, I do not understand why people have such disdain for Shaquille O'Neal, Kobe Bryant and the Lakers? All of these players are good family people, they never put down other players or teams and they respect each other. They are not arrested for drugs, fast women or bouts with the law.

why is it then that they are hated so much, I don't understand that mentality!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The advantage in FT's doesn't really matter. Tom Tolbert is 100% correct in what he said. The Lakers received all the calls that could have gone either way and most of the blatantly bad calls were in their favor.

Everyone is just sick of the Lakers having things handed to them...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They are hated because they keep winning, simple as that. Dynasty envy.

Remember how much you hated the Jazz? Well they only beat the Lakers two years in a row. The Lakers have knocked the Kings off 3 years in a row.

If what you are saying is true than these people are bitter. Sure Samaki, Hunter whatever played like garbage, but what the hell were Doug Christie and Peja Stojakovic? Over payed garbage? Both outplayed by Horry and Fox. I won't even get into the whining about the refs, that happens every year. Doesn't suprise me that Tolbert doesn't check the facts.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sick of having these handed to them? I'm sick of seeing your team lose. Well no not really...

Tell me why you watched the series since you knew it would be handed to the Lakers? Next time can you tell the refs not to let it go into overtime in the first place? It saves my nerves.

Thanks refs for the third straight ring.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ignorance is bliss........


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Let me ask you this
1.How does a nose foul an elbow?
2.How does a face foul an elbow?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

it does if the elbow is a laker elbow. :laugh:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i guess bibby's nose has a mind of its own! :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Let me ask you this- when did Bibbys face foul an elbow? IT was a no-call :laugh:

Come on guys, you lose creadibilty when you can't even remember the calls.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Actually, they did call a defensive foul on Mike Bibby....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Umm no. Ball wasn't even inbound when that play with Bibby happened. The sequence was like this. Kobe gets away from Bibby, ball is inbound and some other guy fouls Kobe intentionally to send him to FT line. Remember ?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> They are hated because they keep winning, simple as that. Dynasty envy.
> 
> Remember how much you hated the Jazz? Well they only beat the Lakers two years in a row. The Lakers have knocked the Kings off 3 years in a row.
> ...


Exactly right Jemel


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Actually, they did call a defensive foul on Mike Bibby....


No. As DP said he was fouled after the ball was inbounded by Christie.

If you guys can't even remember that it was a no-call how are we supposed to trust your accounts of the play?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What are you talking about?!?

The Lakers were inbounding the ball, not Christie...  

Contrary to popular belief, you can be called for a foul before the ball is in play, and Bibby was called for that foul when he tried to hook Kobe to keep his balance....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> What are you talking about?!?
> 
> The Lakers were inbounding the ball, not Christie...


Please stop rolling those eyes and read what Jemel wrote carefully. What Jemel is saying is that Kobe was fouled by Christy after the ball was inbounded.






> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Contrary to popular belief, you can be called for a foul before the ball is in play, and Bibby was called for that foul when he tried to hook Kobe to keep his balance....


Popular belief ? Who said you can't be called for a foul before the ball was inbounded. Stop making stuff up. You sound like Jim Gray, lol. Yes, foul *CAN* be called before the ball was inbounded but it WASN'T. What they called was an intentional foul on Christy to send Kobe to FT line. I agree with you that the foul should have been called before the ball was inbounded but not on Kobe. It should have been called on Bibby for grabing Kobe around his waste. Or did you *conveniently* miss that ?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ok, first of all, if I misinterpreted what he said, it is because he used poor sentence structure. He should have used a comma.

I think you need to stop winking because anyone who watched the play could see that Bibby hooked Kobe after he was elbowed so that he could keep his balance.... I didn't conveniantly leave out anything. If you would take off your Lakers goggles long enough, you would admit that Kobe was the initiator.

Of corse fouls can be called before the ball is inbounded. The fact that it wasn't is the whole reason this play is being debated.

Oh yeah, that Jim Gray crack was hilarious.....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> anyone who watched the play could see that Bibby hooked Kobe after he was elbowed so that he could keep his balance.... I didn't conveniantly leave out anything. If you would take off your Lakers goggles long enough, you would admit that Kobe was the initiator.


You're beyond help my friend. You just refuse to understand anything we are trying to say. Your problem is that you have the sequence of events wrong. Bibby grabs Kobe FIRST then Kobe elbows him ACCIDENTALLY while trying to free himself from that HOLD by Bibby.

I have the tape to prove it, but you will still refuse to believe it anyways. So I am moving on. Have a nice offseason.


----------



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

we can sit here all day and complain about the referees but the bottom line is this:

Sacramento missed 14 free throws

Sacramento was in a position to determine their own destiny 

Sacramento's top player Chris Webber disappeared when they needed him most

Sacramento constantly is flopping hoping to get a call from the same referees that they are complaining about

whatever happened to good sportsmanship? 

the Lakers have been knocked out of the playoffs two years in a row via the sweep but went on

crying about missed chances and opportunities only opens the wound again (see the Portland Trail Blazers board), accept what you cannot change and show some class.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> 
> 
> You're beyond help my friend. You just refuse to understand anything we are trying to say. Your problem is that you have the sequence of events wrong. Bibby grabs Kobe FIRST then Kobe elbows him ACCIDENTALLY while trying to free himself from that HOLD by Bibby.
> ...



That comment really shows that you have class. I thought we were trying to keep the rude trolls off of this board...? 

Bibby was resting his arm on Kobe's hip and then Kobe brought up his elbow and hit him in the face in anticipation that Bibby would hold him back, which basically forced Bibby to hook him by the placement of their arms. You can look at the tape as many times as you want. However, all you have to do is ask any non- Laker fan what happened to get a real account of the events that took place. I actually think it should have been a double foul.

Your attempts to "wish me a good offseason" are useless becuase I am not really a Sacramento fan. I asked to moderate that board, and I put up the avatar to fit. So just to let you know, those snide remarks don't hurt.... Keep up with the verbal attacks, but just know that these opinions are coming from a non-objectional point of view. If you can't handle a different opinion then maybe you are the one who is "beyond help".


Prico, no one here is crying about anything. You listed a bunch of facts, which looks really cool, but they are useless because I'm not trying to argue that the Kings got screwed by the refs in game 7. Nice try....


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This thread is a perfect example of what I like to see...good honest hatred! :laugh:

Seriously, if this thread was on the Laker board on (well-known, well-worn fan site  ), it would have been edited beyond repair. It's okay to smack each other a little bit, but not too much...as long as there are no personal attacks, and ultimate respect between posters, it's okay... :yes:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

By the way, did any of you catch Tom Tolbert's act on CNBC after the game yesterday?

The boob was actually giving an opinion on who he believed was going to win the fight tonight...the dumbass can't even figure out who's going to win a basketball series!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, it is a good discussion, but they are obviously trying to bait me into the personal attacks.

Lets just stay away from that stuff guys....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Again my orginal comment was that they didn't call a foul on Bibby on that play contrary to what one poster said. It was a no-call and just one brief look at the tape shows you this.

That is fact.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

No baiting here and your comment about "class" doesn't bother me one bit. It's an internet message board for crying out loud. i need not impress you with my "class". My offseason comment still applies to you unless you're a Nets fan. This is my last post in this thread as I have already said I am moving on.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> They are hated because they keep winning, simple as that. Dynasty envy.


Yep, as much as I hate to admit it.. I think you're right, Jemel


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> No baiting here and your comment about "class" doesn't bother me one bit. It's an internet message board for crying out loud. i need not impress you with my "class". My offseason comment still applies to you unless you're a Nets fan. This is my last post in this thread as I have already said I am moving on.



Well, I'm a Bulls fan so I have been able to enjoy 2 3-peat's in my life. You may be a Lakers fan now, but since you are only about 13 years-old these are probably the only happy tmes you have had in your pre-puberty life.

You are a very gracious winner.....  


Jemel, I don't know what the tape shows and it isn't very important to me. The fact is that the Lakers get the majority of the calls in their favor. No debating that...

Oh yeah, it isn't envy either. More like, a fan that would like to see a fairly officiated game...


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Hmmm...forums change but some things never change :no: 

What was it that you said "I thought we were trying to keep the rude trolls off of this board...?" How do you make that kind of comment and resort to name calling ?  Just a case of pot calling kettle ?

I am trying to leave this thread but you're making it very hard for me, sir.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Calling you a 13-year-old isn't name calling. It is calling you what you are and what you are acting like.

Just talk ball...


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Just talk ball...


Practice what you preach and it'll be all right.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:laugh: 

I was talking ball just fine until you said "there is no help for me" just because I have a different opinion. What kind of a comment is that?

Just talk ball....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Since we have now agreed to "talk ball" we can move onto another thread. The last couple of posts haven't been on that subject.

In the future please take into consideration that a poster's age has nothing to do with ball. PM me if you disagree.


----------

